# What are fiber pot traps?



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I see recurring references to 'fiber pot traps', which seem to be very effective, but do not really know what they are. What do they look like, where can one get them, and why do they seem to work so well?


----------



## garusher (May 28, 2012)

marant said:


> I see recurring references to 'fiber pot traps', which seem to be very effective, but do not really know what they are. What do they look like, where can one get them, and why do they seem to work so well?


https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/20/Queens-Bees/Traps/4012/Swarm-Trap


----------



## Jerry T Indiana (Apr 7, 2014)

They are cheap quick and easy. You can make them yourself even cheaper by buying from a nursery supply. Most of your replies will be do not use them. Once a swarm moves in they will Start building comb and by the time you can take it to hive it. You will basically have a cutout of a mess. Most will tell you to build a trap with frames.


----------



## marant (Jan 18, 2014)

I was curious because I have had a trap with frames out for 2 years, this year with Swarm Commander, and not a sniff. Live is a semi-rural area with lots of trees and brush, but no known beekeepers in the area.


----------



## TomG (Jul 26, 2014)

garusher said:


> https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/20/Queens-Bees/Traps/4012/Swarm-Trap


I wouldn't call them cheap, i can build a trap out of 1x with plywood tops and bottoms for considerably less than what they are selling fiber pots for. May take a little time but its certainly worth it in the long run


----------



## rsderrick (May 7, 2006)

marant said:


> I was curious because I have had a trap with frames out for 2 years, this year with Swarm Commander, and not a sniff. Live is a semi-rural area with lots of trees and brush, but no known beekeepers in the area.


Marant....location has much to do with success. I've had the same problem is areas I've put traps out in. It's much like trying to fish in a lake with no fish. The best lure on the planet won't help you catch the big one.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Tom, you can get the fiber pots from gardening supply shops by the case for less than the bee supply companies sell them. But I would rather use boxes and not have to do the cutout.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Use fiber pots for gardening, nucs for swarm trapping.

You will have a mess when you have to cut each swarm out and put it in boxes. 

You can make 4 or 5 nucs that will last you years for the same price.


----------



## PearlRider (Mar 14, 2015)

TomG said:


> I wouldn't call them cheap, i can build a trap out of 1x


I agree :thumbsup:

I can get about three traps out of a single sheet of plywood. At least according to the CutList plugin for Sketchup.


----------



## GarfieldBeek (Jan 12, 2015)

9 swarm captures now in the past two weeks with fiber pots. No need to do any cut outs if you check traps every couple of days and transfer the bees before they really get started building. Cover the entry hole with cloth and gorilla tape, bump bees down just like doing a package install, pop off bottom spray a little with sugar water and pour into hive with some brood comb to anchor them.


Been working great so far except when I didn't put active brood in two and they absconded.

I would love it if they would go straight into the trap with frames but so far in my limited experience (2nd year) I haven't caught a single one i9n the traps with frames.

Does anyone have a source on the internet for the pots, the ones I found weren't that much cheaper considering ones from bee suppliers come with a custom made bottom already.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I think one could put one frame in the fiber pot to give them a start.
I am still hoping to entice some bees. Will put out a couple this weekend.


----------



## PearlRider (Mar 14, 2015)

GarfieldBeek said:


> Does anyone have a source on the internet for the pots, the ones I found weren't that much cheaper considering ones from bee suppliers come with a custom made bottom already.


I'm still very green, but some quick googling found these, http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/13140/paper-pots

The 16x13 version is $5 and my math says it's about 30 liters. If you by the case (16 of them) makes them about $4.42 a piece (shipping included in that number, roughly $18 to my zip).


----------

